# Cool idea! Martial Arts Catalog!



## Cruentus (Jun 15, 2004)

artyon: 

Hi kids!

Just thought of a great idea that I am going to employ in my training group, and for when I teach/host events.

A martial arts catalog. A lot of new students in Modern Arnis have no idea what kind of materials are out there to buy and train from. Everything from training tools to instructional video's and books, people aren't sure what to get. 

So, what I have decided to do is put together my own little catalog of Modern Arnis, FMA, and combative arts material that I think might be of interest to my students, and people who come to events.

I don't want to play political favoritism, so I plan to put anything and everything in the catalog that may be of interest, regardless of who puts it out.

I don't plan on making this a high production quality or anything; as I don't intend to profit ftom it. I'll probably just print pages from the internet and put them in a binder. The purpose is simply to share what my Modern Arnis, FMA, and Combative art bretheren have to offer.

Thoughts? Anybody thought of, or implemented this idea already?

Paul Janulis
 :boing2:


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 15, 2004)

Great idea.

This is what I suggest to my students:

http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/training_resources.htm

A list of books and videos sounds like a good addition.

Best,

Steve


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 15, 2004)

Sounds like a great plan Paul.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Paul,

I started something like this with these threads for Modern Arnis.

Everyone, for starters try:

Videos and books:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12957

Seminar schedules:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12958

FMA Suppliers:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5340

MA Organizations
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1010

Best regards,

Palusut

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## sungkit (Jun 16, 2004)

Graet idea Paul! I am with Snr Master Roland Dantes here in the Philippines and he thinks that it is a very good idea and very commendable! 

Keep us informed of how things go and Master Nilo Limpin will definitely be interested in being featured. He is just finishing some kamagong and rattan sticks with Modern Arnis and the name of the instructor carved into the sticks. I am sure he would be able to work our a special offer for those who receive your catalog.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 16, 2004)

sungkit said:
			
		

> Graet idea Paul! I am with Snr Master Roland Dantes here in the Philippines and he thinks that it is a very good idea and very commendable!
> 
> Keep us informed of how things go and Master Nilo Limpin will definitely be interested in being featured. He is just finishing some kamagong and rattan sticks with Modern Arnis and the name of the instructor carved into the sticks. I am sure he would be able to work our a special offer for those who receive your catalog.



Sounds good. My regards to Master Dantes and Master Limpin. I will be sure to feature anything they have for sale in the catalog, and I am sure that those who order from it will be happy to recieve any available discounts. I will keep you updated, as I'll probably have something started within the next week or 2.

Thanks also for your links, Palusut and Steve. In fact, for anyone who wants to include something in my catalog, this thread would be a good spot for links.

 :asian: 
PAUL


----------

